# Voice actors you consider cute?



## FireGod365 (Jan 22, 2019)

Exactly what the title says. Erica Mendez and Cassandra Lee have their moment.


----------



## User names must be unique (Jan 22, 2019)

Ai Kayano.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 22, 2019)

vince corazza


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 22, 2019)

Your mom


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jan 22, 2019)

Ashly Burch is my personal 10/10.


----------



## madethistocomment (Jan 22, 2019)

Travis Willingham is _very_ hot, and doubly so after he started growing out his beard.

Matt Mercer, Bryan Dechart, and Crispin Freeman are also pretty attractive.

(Edited because I remembered some others)


----------



## Outer Party Member (Jan 22, 2019)

Maria Yamamoto


----------



## Calooby (Jan 22, 2019)

David Hayter is kawaii


----------



## Tampon Head (Jan 22, 2019)

Johnny Yong Bosch is lovely


----------



## MrTroll (Jan 22, 2019)

If voice actors were cute they wouldn't be voice actors they'd be real actors instead.


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 22, 2019)

Calooby said:


> David Hayter is kawaii


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 22, 2019)

Carolina Ravassa.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 22, 2019)

Outer Party Member said:


> Maria Yamamoto


lel she a gook


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 22, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> lel she a gook


Not one of the Norwegian Yamamotos, then.


----------



## gachacunt (Jan 22, 2019)

David Hayter and Steven Ogg ( don't ask ).


----------



## DN 420 (Jan 22, 2019)

I want to Fuck Dan Green


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Jan 22, 2019)

I like Cherami Leigh, to the extent that I can like actors, who are generally a bunch of ass-kissing attention whores who tried to cover up their hideous personalities with woke-style politics.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Jan 22, 2019)

Obligatory cameo by Nana Mizuki


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 22, 2019)

Grey DeLisle, Elizabeth Daily. I thought Will Friedle was cute in his Boy Meets World years.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Jan 22, 2019)

Crispin Freeman, Carolina Ravassa and Matthew Mercer


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Jan 22, 2019)

tara strong


----------



## chicken wings (Jan 22, 2019)

I want to jam my fork into Jennifer Hale's ageing socket.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jan 22, 2019)

Matthew Mercer, Troy Baker, Jonny Cruz, Robbie Daymond, Mamoru Miyano, Junichi Suwabe and Edward Bosco.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Jan 22, 2019)

Say what you will about her skills/politics, but Tara Strong is a handsome woman.

Eden Sher isn't bad either.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jan 22, 2019)

June Foray


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jan 22, 2019)

Kate Micucci from Garfunkel and Oates


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 22, 2019)

Who is Wakko from Animaniacs? I want to bone all British voices. I am a gorl.


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 22, 2019)

chicken wings said:


> I want to jam my fork into Jennifer Hale's ageing socket.
> 
> View attachment 646463


Would be worth it for a half-hearted "I'm Commander Shepard and this is my favorite dick on the Citadel" before shit gets started.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jan 22, 2019)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> Who is Wakko from Animaniacs? I want to bone all British voices. I am a gorl.


Jess Harnell


----------



## Edgeworth (Jan 23, 2019)

gachacunt said:


> Steven Ogg ( don't ask ).



Steven Ogg would be my choice in "If I had to choose a guy" along with Troy Baker. I getcha.

Also yeah, I second Cherami Leigh


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 23, 2019)

I would leave my wife for Laura Bailey.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jan 23, 2019)

Travis Willingham and Laura Bailey are fucking adorable together.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Jan 23, 2019)

Tasia Valenza - One who has both starred in live-action and done voice acting.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jan 23, 2019)

Takehito Koyasu

WRYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## JULAY (Jan 23, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> lel she a gook


Hey, that's not very nice!

They prefer the term "chinky-eyed slants".


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 23, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> Not one of the Norwegian Yamamotos, then.


Well I suppose I wouldn't like any Norwegian gook anymore than a Jap


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Jan 23, 2019)

Romi Park and Mao Ichimichi.


----------



## Ashenthorn (Jan 23, 2019)

Some of the hottest voices, and easy on the eyes:

Mary Elizabeth McGlynn


 

Alex McKenna


 

Cindy Robinson


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 23, 2019)

Bryan Dechart


----------



## korejapan 01 (Jan 23, 2019)

Obligatory.
Inori Minase.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jan 23, 2019)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Travis Willingham and Laura Bailey are fucking adorable together.


I could watch these two all day.
Sound quality is shit, but this is another nice video of them:


----------



## Billy_Sama (Jan 23, 2019)

Hail to the king, Lorenzo Music


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jan 23, 2019)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> I could watch these two all day.
> Sound quality is shit, but this is another nice video of them:



I love how they were just looking at each other 99% of the clip even when she's derping around on the chair. _They're so cute._


----------



## Quijibo69 (Jan 23, 2019)

Where's the "I don't want to screw any of them because most famous people are bat shit insane." option? I know this from experience.


----------



## Edgeworth (Jan 23, 2019)

Quijibo69 said:


> Where's the "I don't want to screw any of them because most famous people are bat shit insane." option? I know this from experience.



To be fair, there's a lot of voice actors that are decent people because they don't get the same media pressure that live actors do.


----------



## Count groudon (Jan 23, 2019)

HIVidaBoheme said:


> Crispin Freeman






The man who recorded a line as glorious as this is no doubt Greek god tier gorgeous.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 23, 2019)

Anndi McAfee, AKA Phoebe from Hey Arnold. 
Bet you didn't expect the meek nerdy girl you grew up was voiced by:


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 23, 2019)

I still love Grey Delisle's sultry Viconia and Voermann Twin voicings. And I think I'm gonna have a voice-crush on Kim Mai Guest forever thanks to MGS1.

Reaching way back to my namesake- Agnes Moorehead, Margot Stevenson and Grace Matthews were the best Margot Lanes. Stevenson though, was arguably the most classically attractive.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jan 23, 2019)

I also find Bobby Hill sexy as hell.


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 23, 2019)

ForgedBlades said:


> I also find Bobby Hill sexy as hell.


Just remember, she voiced THAT'S MY PURSE! I DON'T KNOW YOU!

So don't try anything.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 24, 2019)

ForgedBlades said:


> I also find Bobby Hill sexy as hell.



How ironic, since she was the underage dork character in Grease 2.


----------



## Luthien (Jan 26, 2019)

Catherine Taber is very pretty, not gonna lie:



Spoiler











Josh Keaton, Kimberley Brooks and AJ LoCasio aren't too bad looking, either. Josh has really beautiful eyes, and Kimberley sure doesn't look her age (she's 50).



Spoiler


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jan 27, 2019)

A little more obscure than the other ones mentioned here...


 
Alesia Glidewell, Seattle voice actress that did voice work for Star Fox, Sly 2, and Smash Bros.


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Jan 27, 2019)

Robin Atkins Downe and Daisuke Ono come to mind.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jan 27, 2019)

Luthien said:


> Kimberley sure doesn't look her age (she's 50).



wait what the fuck


----------



## Keystone (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Luthien (Jan 27, 2019)

FatFuckFrank said:


> wait what the fuck



For real. I hope I look that good when I'll be 50.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jan 27, 2019)

Black don't crack.


----------



## Mask_de_SMITH (Jul 18, 2019)

Laura Bailey, without question


----------



## PL 001 (Jul 18, 2019)

I fucking hate Critical Role, and I'm only familiar with a handful of things he's done VA work for, but God damn Mercer is hot.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jul 18, 2019)

Christopher Lee has voice acted in things, he totally counts. And he was cute AF.


----------



## VV 422 (Jul 18, 2019)

me <3


----------



## Autocrat (Jul 18, 2019)

Idk what most voice actors look like. I'm afraid to look in some cases. 
But I think the girl that played Female Ryder in the last Mass Effect game has a nice, fat ass. I really appreciate that in a woman.


----------



## The Saltening (Jul 18, 2019)

my voice actor crush


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 18, 2019)

It's amazing how somebody can sound cute and be completely physically unappealing.
Here's a example in the opposite direction:
The female lead singer of the band The XX (I know she's not a voice actor, but same general idea):




She's got a great voice, but one hell of an ugly face.


----------



## Crocketron (Jul 19, 2019)

Christina Valenzuela, Laura Landa, Laura Post, Jad Saxton and Kara edwards


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 22, 2019)

Adeline Chetail

French VA, she did Amalia in Wakfu and Zelda in the French version of Breath of the Wild


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Aug 20, 2019)

Talesin Jaffe bisexual icon!






And....you knew this. Kirby Morrow


----------



## saisegeha (Aug 28, 2019)

Sora Amamiya. Reminds me of an ex I had in high school who went a bit nuts but it was a pleasurable time overall.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Aug 28, 2019)

ForgedBlades said:


> Ashly Burch is my personal 10/10.



I would like to officially retract this statement. 

She has gone full-on middle aged bull dyke and it makes my dick sad.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 30, 2019)

NARPASSWORD said:


> A little more obscure than the other ones mentioned here...
> View attachment 650324
> Alesia Glidewell, Seattle voice actress that did voice work for Star Fox, Sly 2, and Smash Bros.


She was also the model for Chell in Portal.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Sep 8, 2019)

Cassandra Lee Morris would also get it.


----------



## Mask_de_SMITH (Sep 9, 2019)

Almost forgot about Cristina Valenzuela


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 9, 2019)

I just want him to tell me dirty things in Engie's voice.


----------



## verissimus (Sep 9, 2019)

If we're talking only physically, then put me down for Laura Bailey and maybe Caitlin Glass which I'm surprised no one mentioned yet.


----------



## Count groudon (Sep 9, 2019)

I’m not even gay but the dude who voices Johnny Gat in saints row is a pretty handsome fella. I want him to call me a motherfucker while firing a gun through the roof of my house.


----------

